# Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse



## Viking30k (28. August 2019)

*Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Hallo da mir die Lüfter meiner msi rtx 2080ti lightning z  auf den Geist gehen muss die nun wassergekühlt werden. 

Lange dachte ich es gibt keinen Wasserblock dafür nun habe ich das gefunden 

Bykski MSI N-MS2080TILIGHTNING-X Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

Ich kenne mich aber null aus was benötigt man alles dafür?

Gehäuse steht im Titel. Ich möchte erstmal nur die Grafikkarte unter Wasser setzen. 

Radiator ist klar aber wie groß und wie viel?

2. Welche Lüfter 

3. Welcher AGB 

4. Welche Schläuche 

5. Aquacomputer auch nötig?

6. Steuerung für die  Lüfter?

Braucht man sonst noch was?

Danke schon mal

Sorry sollte in erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen


----------



## Richu006 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks enthoo Elite gehäuse*

Oh schön... der Thread hier gefällt mir... und denke, dass du mit sowas wirklich Spass haben kannst... 
Ich bin aktuell noch bei det Arbeit.
Aber wenn bis heute Abend noch niemand vorschläge hier gebracht hat, bin ich dann gerne bereit heute Abend einige Dinge raus zu suchen.

Grundsätzlich braucht man nicht viel... nach oben sind aber fast keine Grenzen gesetzt...
Evtl. Möchtest noch cpu einbinden... und und und.

Aber in deinem Gehäuse ist sicherlich einiges möglich


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks enthoo Elite gehäuse*

Lass es doch sein du willst doch keine wakü du willst nur das die Karte vernünftig läuft. Habe gerade im netz geschaut und die Probleme habe viele, also liegt es an der Karte. Schreib den Support von Msi an, die Karte war eh schon für das gebotene viel zu teuer und das du dich jetzt mit dem Müll rumärgern musst geht überhaupt nicht. Kleiner Tipp das teuerste ist nicht immer das beste! Ich glaube sogar ne 1080ti wäre die bessere Option gewesen für dich.
hast du die Karte eigtl zum Release gekauft? Da gabs doch allgemein auch schon Problem bei den 20er Karten.


----------



## Richu006 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks enthoo Elite gehäuse*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Lass es doch sein du willst doch keine wakü du willst nur das die Karte vernünftig läuft. Habe gerade im netz geschaut und die Probleme habe viele, also liegt es an der Karte. Schreib den Support von Msi an, die Karte war eh schon für das gebotene viel zu teuer und das du dich jetzt mit dem Müll rumärgern musst geht überhaupt nicht. Kleiner Tipp das teuerste ist nicht immer das beste! Ich glaube sogar ne 1080ti wäre die bessere Option gewesen für dich.
> hast du die Karte eigtl zum Release gekauft? Da gabs doch allgemein auch schon Problem bei den 20er Karten.


So ein Schwachsinn.... die Lighting Z... Gab es zu Release noch gar nicht!... die gibt es erst seit ca. nem halben Jahr. Abgesehen davon läuft die Karte vom TE ja grundsätzlich Fehlerfrei, abgesehen von der Lautstärke... und dass eine 1080 TI eine bessere Karte für ihn gewesen wäre, ist einfach Blödsinn... die 2080 TI und vorallem so eine mit einem 350 Watt Bios wie die Lighting, stellt jede 1080TI locker in den Schatten!

Also Back to Topic:
Man findet tatsächlich nicht viele Kühlerblöcke für die Lighting Version (eigentlich schade, genau bei denen wo man 350 Watt drauf powern kann, würde es doch am meisten Sinn machen)-

Der Kühlerblock von Bykski sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, aber ich kenne die Marke überhaupt nicht. Was mich etwas stuzig macht, mann kann diesen Kühlerblock auf aliexpress kauffen... und das spricht nicht gerade für hohe Qualität. 
Kennt vielleicht jemand Bykski? und kann dazu etwas erzählen über Qualität und so?

Ansonsten würde ich eher schauen für den Kühlerblock von Bitspower BP-VG2080TIML
Bitspower ist zumindest Grundsätlzich ein Begriff in der Branche.

Der Rest ist dann eigentlich Simpel:
Radiator:
Radiator Fläche immer so viel wie möglich: Aber GPU Only wäre in deinem Gehäuse ein 420er Radaitor oder sogar ein 480er Radiator im Deckel möglich, und empfehlenswert. Wenn du noch die CPU einbinden möchtest würde ich in die Front oder den Boden auch noch nen Radiator packen, aber Lassen wir mal GPU Only fürs erste:
Also Raditor hersteller hast du Grundsätzlich Freie Wahl.... Montage möglichkeiten gibts in deinem Gehäuse noch und nöcher... (Front bis 580mm) Deckel und Boden bis 480mm... ich würde als Empfehlung mal nen 480 er in den Deckel montieren. zb sowas:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
denke das genügt GPU only... aber Grundsätzlich ist mehr Radiator fläche immer besser, da die Lüfter einfach weniger schnell drehen müssen, also je nach dem was das Budget her gibt, kannst du da sicherlich auch noch 1-2 Radiatoren mehr einbauen falls nötig

AGB:
AGB würde ich eine D5 Kombi nehmen, Hersteller ist ziemlich egal, da die d5 Pumpen sowieso alle die gleichen sind, und von Laing kommen (ausgenommen die Alphacool, die würde ich nicht nehmen) zb. etwas von EKWB, oder so was: Thermaltake Pacific PR15-D5 Pumpe Schwarz - Transparent | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Du kannst auch mal bisschen rum schauen, was dir optisch am meisten gefällt, Grundsätzlich erfüllt jeder AGB seinen Zweck. 
Wenn es etwas mehr Kosten darf, würde ich dir einen AGB aus Borosilikatglas empfehlen, die halten einfach ewig, und bleichen nicht aus. Aber ist sicherlich nicht notwendig. Zb,  der Heatkiller Tube von Watercool, ist aus Borosilikatglas Watercool Heatkiller Tube 100 D5-Aufsatz-AGB - schwarz

Schläuche:

Ich selbst Bastel gerne, und mein PC ist mein Hobby, deshalb kamen bei mir nur Hardtubes infrage. Aber da das sicher nicht jedermanns sache ist, und Leistungstechnisch nichts bringt, würde ich dir Norprene Schläuche empfehlen:
Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die sehen zwar nicht sonderlich hübsch aus, aber sie Enthalten KEINEN Weichmacher! Denn Weichmacher käme mir nicht in mein Kühlkreislauf, und ich kenne eigentlich nur diese Schläuche, und oder Hardtubes, welche keinen Weichmacher enthalten.
Ich selbst nutze diese ausserhalb vom Gehäuse für zum externen Radiator. Man muss bisschen aufpassen, die Schläuche knicken recht schnell, man sollte keine allzu engen Radien verlegen, aber ansonsten gehen die Einwandfrei und Problemlos auf normale 16/10 Schlauch Fittinge

Pumpe: 
erübrigt sich wenn du ne AGB Pumpenkombi kaufst

Steuerung:
Eine Steuerung, ist grundsätzlich nicht zwingend Notwendig, aber nice to have. so ein Aquaero 6LT ist eine Wunderbare Sache, da kannst du Wassertemperatur Sensoren oder Durchflusssensoren und und und... anhängen, je nachdem was das Budget so hergibt, kann man da natürlich beliebig erweitern.
Ich würde ein Aquaero 6 LT nehmen: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../aquacomputer-aquaero-6-lt-usb-fan-controller
dazu 2 temp sensoren: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...-g1/4-fuer-aquaero-aquastream-xt-und-aquaduct
damit du die Lüfter dann nach der Wassertemperatur Regeln kannst.
ein Durchflusssensor ist nicht zwingent Nötig, aber wenn du möchstes kannst du so einen nehmen: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...r-aquaero-aquastream-xt-ultra-und-poweradjust

Du kannst das ganze aber eigentlich auch übers Mainboard Regeln, wenn dein Maimboard ein externer Temperatur Sensor eingang hat.

Ansonsten brauchst du noch:

Fittinge! 
da kannst du nehmen was gefällt, zb. https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...0-anschraubtuelle-g1/4-chrome-sixpack?c=10973
Ich würde noch paar Winkel nehmen.
Und fittinge brauchst du einige. im Minimum brauchst du 2 Fittinge beim Radi, 2bei der Pumpe und 2 beim Kühlerblock... wenn du noch nen Durchfluss Sensor willst brauchst do noch 2 mehr, evtl möchtest du noch ein Ablassventil dann brauchst du noch mehr... Also mindestens 6, aber vermutlich mehr^^

Glaube Somit ist erstmal alles erzählt.

Die Grundkombi aus Wasserblock, Pumpe und AGB, kostet also schon mal so 400 Euro. je nach dem Was man noch so extra haben möchte, kommt man aber auch locker auf 1000 Euro und mehr.

Nicht vergessen dabei darf man folgendes.
Das meiste zeug wie Fittinge  Pumpe und Radiator lassen sich jahrelang auch bei Computer Wechsel wiederverwenden, das relativiert dann die Kosten wieder etwas.


----------



## Viking30k (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Hm danke dir also schwer sieht das wirklich nicht aus und eine Wasserkühlung wollte ich ja schon länger da ich eigentlich nie zufrieden war mit Grafikkarten und deren Lüftern.

Ja die lightning z wurde nicht zum Release geholt immerhin hat sie auch samsung vram und kein micron. Eine 1080ti habe ich noch aber die reicht mir nicht mehr für 4k da hat die lightning z gedrosselt noch mehr drauf.

Aber hardtubes würden mir auch gefallen 

Ps: mein Crosshair VIII hat auch Anschlüsse für Wasserkühlung könnte man ja mit einbinden. Möchte schon erstmal gpu only bleiben da eine ryujin 360 auf meiner cpu sitzt und ich die gerne behalten möchte.

Aber Wasserkühlungen fand ich bisher immer richtig schick


----------



## Richu006 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm danke dir also schwer sieht das wirklich nicht aus und eine Wasserkühlung wollte ich ja schon länger da ich eigentlich nie zufrieden war mit Grafikkarten und deren Lüftern.
> 
> Ja die lightning z wurde nicht zum Release geholt immerhin hat sie auch samsung vram und kein micron. Eine 1080ti habe ich noch aber die reicht mir nicht mehr für 4k da hat die lightning z gedrosselt noch mehr drauf.
> 
> ...



Joa also mit Schläuchen ist Wasserkühlung heute wirklich keine Sache mehr... das Schöne ist auch das alles ziemlich genormt ist... Du kannst Problemlos Radiatoren Von EKWB nehmen, AGB von Watercool, usw. Standart sind Grundsätzlich überall G1/4 zoll Gewinde, von daher kann man da nicht viel falsch machen.

Ausserdem brauchst man auch nicht so Angst haben, wenn du die Hardware zum befüllen etc. vom Strom trennst, kannst du theoretisch sogar komplett dein Mainboard Duschen, sobald alles wieder trocken ist, läuft das Wieder (Ja ich spreche aus Erfahrung)

Man neigt aber tendenziell dann schon recht schnell zum übertreiben und sprengt ganz gerne einmal das geplante Budget^^

Wenn du Handwerklich bisschen geschickt bist, bringst du es sicher auch mit Hardtubes hin, aber ich habe es mir tatsächlich einfacher vorgestellt, der Frustfaktor bei meinen ersten Biegeversuchen war schon ziemlich hoch.
In Youtube findest du viele Videos dazu.

Wenn sowieso schon länger mit ner Wakü liebäugelst, und sogar schon Hardware mit Anschlüssen hast (Crosshair), spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen es einmal anzu gehen.

Bei der GPU lässt sich übrigens einiges mehr gewinnen durch ne Wakü als zb. beim Prozessor.

Das einzige Problem sehe ich bei dir tatsächlich in der sehr beschränkten Anzahl an Wasserblöcken für die Lightning... Denn ohne Wasserblock funktioniert das ganze leider nicht^^ oder wird ganz schön frickelig.


----------



## Viking30k (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Hm den aus dem China Shop könnte man nehmen oder? Also den wasserblock?


----------



## Richu006 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm den aus dem China Shop könnte man nehmen oder? Also den wasserblock?



meinst du den byksky Wasserblock? 
Dem traue ich nicht so richtig ehrlich gesagt.

der von Bitspower sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus... ich habe 2 Videos dazu gefunden.
YouTube
und hier noch das Montage Video dazu
YouTube

Bei Caseking haben sie Bitspower Artikel, den Wasserblock für die Lightning listen sie zwar nicht auf ihrer Homepage, aber evtl. könnten sie dir den Block ja organisieren, ich würde evtl. einmal bei Caseking nachfragen.
Weil einen deutschen Händler habe ich leider keinen gefunden.

Edit: gerade gesehen, die Videos sind für die MSI Trio und nicht, die Lightning... Aber denke derjenige für die Lightning, ist sicherlich ähnlich.
also der BP-VG2080TIML

Ich würde einmal Caseking anschreiben, ob die so einen organisieren könnten?.


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Werde ich mal machen  selber dort bestellen geht nicht oder?


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks enthoo Elite gehäuse*



Richu006 schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn.... die Lighting Z... Gab es zu Release noch gar nicht!... die gibt es erst seit ca. nem halben Jahr. Abgesehen davon läuft die Karte vom TE ja grundsätzlich Fehlerfrei, abgesehen von der Lautstärke... und dass eine 1080 TI eine bessere Karte für ihn gewesen wäre, ist einfach Blödsinn... die 2080 TI und vorallem so eine mit einem 350 Watt Bios wie die Lighting, stellt jede 1080TI locker in den Schatten!
> 
> Also Back to Topic:
> Man findet tatsächlich nicht viele Kühlerblöcke für die Lighting Version (eigentlich schade, genau bei denen wo man 350 Watt drauf powern kann, würde es doch am meisten Sinn machen)-
> ...


Wann die Karte rausgekommen ist weis ich doch nicht und ist auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wichtig. Wenn die Karte erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist ein Grund mehr für die Rückgabe/Umtausch. Soviel Kohle für ein Produkt was nicht rund läuft. Für mich liegt hier ganz klar ein Mangel vor den ich nicht so hinnehmen würde. Und da die Probleme von anfang an bestehen verstehe ich auch nicht das man sich 5 Monate damit zufrieden gibt. Und dann noch ein paar hundert € für ne wakü die man garnicht braucht ist schon heftig. Übrigends wenn du etwas im Thema drin wärst dann würdest du auch byski als Hersteller Kennen das die brauchbare Blöcke haben. Diese kann man auch direkt bei ali bestellen wie den Rest auch. 
Ich weis ehrlich gesagt nicht wo das Problem ist dem Msi Support zu kontaktieren und denen das Problem zu schildern, scheint ja alle Karten zu betreffen.


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Werde ich mal machen  selber dort bestellen geht nicht oder?


Überleg auch mal warum du dir die Karte gekauft hast, beim Umbau auf Wasser geht dir der Lightning Hype flöten und es bleibt nur noch eine Karte mit rgb und nem aufgebohrten powerlimit-den du aber nicht nutzt. Da kann man auch jede andere beliebige Karte kaufen und die unter Wasser setzen, denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Man nimmt einen 360er Radiator, dazu eine Magicool DCP 450 ( die kleine reicht völlig ) und dazu noch die Fittinge und ca 2m schlauch. 

Hier der Warenkorb ohne Block:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil daran ist wenn du mal bock hast die CPU mit einzubinden kannst du einfach upgraden. Brauchst dann lediglich den CPU Block / Fittinge und einen weiteren Radiator.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

@drstoecker
Die Karte ist weder Fehler noch Mangelhaft, sie ist einfach zu laut. 
MSI Support anschreiben wird daher vermutlich nicht sehr viel bringen, aber ja versuchen könnte man es.
Bezüglich Bykski... sorry ich konnte leider nicht von jedem Hersteller dieser Welt blöcke bestellen als ich meine Wakü gebaut habe... ich kann nur was zu etwas schreiben was ich auch kenne. Aber ich habe mittlerweile einige Walüs gebaut, und denke ich bin einigermassen im Thema drin.

Und unnötig ist eine Wakü auf keinen Fall... erstens wird die Temperatur danach vermutlich nie mehr übet 60 grad gehen (von jetzt 75)
Und dass auch noch einiges leiser als Normal.

Ich weis ja nicht was du denkst, aber für mich ist das jedenfalls nicht unnötig!

Und ich denke dem TE idt der Lightning Hype egal.. der möchte einfach eine Leistungsstarke und leise GPU zum zocken.
Und ein Wasserblock sieht sowieso mindestens genau so hübsch aus wie die 3 Lüfter 

@TE laut dr stoecker sollen die Bykski blöcke nicht schlecht sein (ich kanns nicht beurteilen),
Aber allenfalls wäre es ein Versuch Wert.

Ansonsten
Aber ja theoretisch kannst du auch direkt bei Bitspower bestellen, aber es ist sicherlich relativ kompliziert mit import etc... ein deutscher Händler wäre sicher einfacher (aber vermutlich nicht billiger)

Der Wahrenkorb von Banana ist ok (gute PL, auch wenn ich lieber zb. Eine d5 pumpe hätte und vorallem Norprene schläuche).
ICH Persönlich würde wenn ich so ein Gehäuse hätte wie du ein grössere Radiator nehmen. Schlieslich bietet das Gehäuse Platz für 420 oder 480 er Radis, dann würde ich auch solche verbauen.
Die Faustregel lautet ja so 120mm für 100 Watt Leistung, wenn du das 350 Watt VBios nutzen möchtest, sind 360mm Radiator also recht knapp.


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks enthoo Elite gehäuse*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Der Kühlerblock von Bykski sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, aber ich kenne die Marke überhaupt nicht. Was mich etwas stuzig macht, mann kann diesen Kühlerblock auf aliexpress kauffen... und das spricht nicht gerade für hohe Qualität.
> Kennt vielleicht jemand Bykski? und kann dazu etwas erzählen über Qualität und so?


Zumindest haben die User die bereits solche Kühler bezogen haben nur gutes berichtet und die Qualität soll auch sehr gut sein. Es handelt sich natürlich um ein Kühler was aus den Ausland bezogen werden muss und daher ist der Kühler auch auf aliexpress zu finden. Aber der Deutsche Shop der im übrigem sehr guten Support leistet und auch sehr gut ist nimmt dieses einem ab.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Wie *IICARUS* sagt sind die Kühler von Bykski nicht schlecht. Gut verarbeitet, und machen genau das was sie sollen.
Ich werde wohl bei meiner nächsten Karte auch mal einen davon holen, weil ich will ja auch aus erster Hand mitreden können.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Na dann kann man dem Block ja gut einmal ne Chance geben
Danke für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke euch ja werde schon einen größeren  radiator nehmen wen man schon den Platz dafür hat. 

Wobei den Bug mit den Lüftern haben auch andere msi Grafikkarten von der gaming Trio X habe ich auch solche Posts gefunden ein Fehler muss es schon sein das die ab 75° auf 100 Prozent gehen 

Und bei einem tausch weiß man nicht was man dann wieder bekommt. Entweder eine mit coil wine oder eine die Abstürze verursacht?

Meine hat nicht mal coil wine 

PS: den Bykski Shop den ich verlinkt habe ist der ok zum bestellen den Block kann man ja in dem Fall mal testen.  Und Spaß macht das bestimmt dann auch endlich Ruhe im pc zu haben der sonst flüsterleise läuft.

Müsste nur schauen das  ich vorher von msi das Beta bios bekomme . Anscheinend drosselt die Karte wenn der Original kühler entfernt wurde auf 1300mhz runter das BIOS soll das beheben 

Und ich denke die Karte verkaufen und dann eine andere kaufen und die dann umbauen macht wenig Sinn. 

Eins noch die backplatte kann man die dran lassen? Bei den Videos von der anderen Karte wird die ja nicht entfernt


----------



## Krolgosh (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> PS: den Bykski Shop den ich verlinkt habe ist der ok zum bestellen den Block kann man ja in dem Fall mal testen.  Und Spaß macht das bestimmt dann auch endlich Ruhe im pc zu haben der sonst flüsterleise läuft.



Ja, den hätte ich dir eh verlinkt wenn du ihn nicht schon selbst gefunden gehabt hättest.  Also kannst ohne Probleme da bestellen.


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu auf erster Seite verlinkten Pumpe mit dem Glas Behälter muss man den dann einfach auf die Pumpe setzen und den vorhandenen entfernen?

Ach nein der kommt zusätzlich auf die Pumpe drauf?


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke euch ja werde schon einen größeren  radiator nehmen wen man schon den Platz dafür hat.
> 
> Wobei den Bug mit den Lüftern haben auch andere msi Grafikkarten von der gaming Trio X habe ich auch solche Posts gefunden ein Fehler muss es schon sein das die ab 75° auf 100 Prozent gehen
> 
> ...



Dass die Karte mit dem normalen Bios auf 1300mhz runter regelt würde ich zum ersten mal hören... ich habe schon einige gpu's umgebaut, da war das noch nie ein Problem.
Aber MSI msl fragen wie das so ist, wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt, nicht das es böse Überraschungen gibt.

Die Backplate kann man bei einigen Kühlerblöcken dran lassen, bei anderen Nicht.
Ohne die Bedienungsanleitung zu sehen kann ich das nicht genau sagen.
Da sie aber keine Backplate mitliefern (und auch keine seperat verkaufen), gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man die Original Backplate weiter verwenden kann.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu auf erster Seite verlinkten Pumpe mit dem Glas Behälter muss man den dann einfach auf die Pumpe setzen und den vorhandenen entfernen?
> 
> Ach nein der kommt zusätzlich auf die Pumpe drauf?



Meinst du den ? Watercool Heatkiller Tube 100 D5-Aufsatz-AGB - schwarz

Das ist ein reiner AGB. Dazu benötigst du irgend eine d5 Pumpe.
Die kannst du direkt unten dran schrauben. Ist dann wie die d5 Pumpenkombi.
Einfach das du pumpe und AGB seperat kaufen musst.

Das montieren ist kein Problem: Dichtungsring rein, Pumpe rein und 8 schrauben festziehen. Fertig


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke euch allen ist ja alles richtig easy nur noch zwei fragen wären offen 

1. habe ich seitlich rechts im Gehäuse einen Radiator von meiner Cpu All in ohne Wasserkühlung die möchte ich ja gerne behalten jetzt habe ich folgendes Foto gefunden den agb mit Pumpe könnte man ja so montieren oder? Sonst müsste der Radiator in den Deckel aber da möchte ich eher den von der Grafikkarte dann montieren im Boden gänge auch noch. Aber dann würde die Cpu wärmer oder?

Hier mal Fotos 

Das wo ich Netz gefunden habe

Und so sieht es bei mir aus

Müsste doch gehen mit dem AGB und Pumpe?

2. wie füllt man so ein System dann und mit welchem Kühlmittel dann am besten? Danke

PS: links ist das Foto aus dem Netz rechts meins und ja den lightning Effekt muss ich nicht haben nur eine gute funktionierende Grafikkarte die leise und kühl bleibt


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

So wie ich das sehe kannst du deine AIO
Dort belassen, der AGB hat vermutlich vorne dran noch platz...

Ansonsten es gibt immer vor und nachteile wo man Radiatoren hin platzieren soll... im Deckel bekommt der radiator vorgewärmte luft, dafür heizt er das inner im Gehäuse nicht auf, im Boden  bekommt der radiator frische Luft, heizt dafür den Innenraum etwas auf... aber alles in allem kannst du bei genügend Airflow due Radiatoren platzieren wo du willst... es differeziert in der Regel nur so 5 grad...


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ok hm den Boden könnte ich abschotten so das keine Wärme nach oben strömen kann habe nun auch den post wieder gefunden wo die Karte drosselt bei kühler Tausch 

2080TI Lightning Z going to safe mode/1350MHZ when stock cooler fans removed


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ok hm den Boden könnte ich abschotten so das keine Wärme nach oben strömen kann habe nun auch den post wieder gefunden wo die Karte drosselt bei kühler Tausch
> 
> 2080TI Lightning Z going to safe mode/1350MHZ when stock cooler fans removed



Hmm sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen, was den Herstellern immer wieder neues einfällt.
Dann kommst du wohl nicht drumherum das VBios zu flashen... 
Also wenn ich so Sachen höre halte ich mich zukünftig lieber fern von MSI... das ist ja ober mühsam!


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ja darum wollte ich die Karte schon verkaufen und eine andere holen aber jetzt wo es doch einen Block gibt würde mich das schon reizen die umzubauen und eine Wasserkühlung sieht ja auch gut aus

PS: die msi Gaming Trio soll das gleiche haben also auch Lüfter auf 100% bei 75°


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Es kann aber genau so gut sein das die Pads nicht richtig gesetzt wurden und die Spannungswandler dann zu heiß werden. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Grafikkarte drosselt wenn kein Lüftkühler mehr drauf ist. Das PCB was meine Grafikkarte drauf hat ist auch von der RTX 2080 Trio und hat auch die Lüfteranschlüsse mit dabei. Da ist zwar eine andere Bios Version drauf, aber die bringt die selbe Leistung wie die Trio. Mein Grafikkarte ist aber bereits ab Werk mit einem Wasserkühler von EK ausgestattet.

Würde daher vorerst noch nichts drauf ziehen und alles zunächst umbauen und dann schauen wie sich die Grafikkarte verhält.

Im übrigem hatte ich mal bei mir die Pads ausgetauscht und die neuen sollten normalerweise besser sein. Allerdings hatten sich die Spannungswandler nicht gut eingedrückt und anscheint wurde die Wärme nicht mehr gut übertragen, denn nach dem zusammenbauen taktete die Grafikkarte auch runter und brachte nicht mehr die volle Leistung. Erst nachdem ich die Pads mit einem Fön warm machte und sie erneut zusammen baute war alles gut. Zuvor konnte ich gut sehen das im mittlerem Bereich fast keine Abdrücke der Spannungswandler vorhanden waren.

Habe dann später die originalen von EK wieder verwendet und da musste ich nichts warm machen, passte auch so alles ohne Probleme wie ich es auch normalerweise her kenne.


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ok baue dann erst mal alles um und teste dann was die Karte macht was mir noch einfällt sind bei dem wakü Block pads für vram usw. dabei oder muss man noch welche kaufen? Wlp wird ja nicht funktionieren xd

Edit: hat sich erledigt pads sind bei dem Block dabei lesen sollte man xd


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ok baue dann erst mal alles um und teste dann was die Karte macht was mir noch einfällt sind bei dem wakü Block pads für vram usw. dabei oder muss man noch welche kaufen? Wlp wird ja nicht funktionieren xd
> 
> Edit: hat sich erledigt pads sind bei dem Block dabei lesen sollte man xd



Ja ist eigentlich immer alles dabei was es so braucht^^ häuffig sogar WLP... aber da würde ich immer ein Markenprodukt nehmen... wenn man bei der WLP spart, ist das am falschen Ort gespart^^
Ach ja ein paar Schraubendreher und so sollte man auch haben xD


----------



## Bonja_Banana (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Der Wahrenkorb von Banana ist ok (gute PL, auch wenn ich lieber zb. Eine d5 pumpe hätte und vorallem Norprene schläuche).
> ICH Persönlich würde wenn ich so ein Gehäuse hätte wie du ein grössere Radiator nehmen. Schlieslich bietet das Gehäuse Platz für 420 oder 480 er Radis, dann würde ich auch solche verbauen.
> Die Faustregel lautet ja so 120mm für 100 Watt Leistung, wenn du das 350 Watt VBios nutzen möchtest, sind 360mm Radiator also recht knapp.


man kann natürlich auch für 0 Mehwert in der Leistung sondern einfach das "gefühl" zu haben das man einen Mehwert hat, mehr Geld ausgeben. Das bleibt selbstveständlich jedem selbst überlassen. Ein 360er Radiator reicht völlig.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> man kann natürlich auch für 0 Mehwert in der Leistung sondern einfach das "gefühl" zu haben das man einen Mehwert hat, mehr Geld ausgeben. Das bleibt selbstveständlich jedem selbst überlassen. Ein 360er Radiator reicht völlig.



also beim Radiator, ist mehr immer mehr!... du kannst nicht behaupten du hast 0 Mehrwert, wenn du zb nen 480 er Radiator gegen nen 360 er antreten lässt!

Klar reicht auch nen 360 er... aber die Lüfter müssen dann um die selbe Energie abzuführen mit höheren drezhalen Arbeiten, und sind ergo dann etwas lauter.

Radiatorfläche lässt sich nur durch eines ersetzen! -----> noch mehr Radiatorfläche!

Beim rest bin ich Grundsätzlich mit dir einig... Aber man kauft ne Wakü ja nicht nur wegen mehr Leistung, Optisch muss es am Ende dann ja auch noch etwas hergeben finde ich. Da bezahle ich gerne etwas mehr für meine Wunschoptik.


----------



## Viking30k (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Hm wie nimmt man so ein System dann in betrieb? Und welche Kühlmittel kann man nehmen gibt ja welche wo dann Rückstände hinterlassen. Meine solche die farbig sind.

Kann man das einbauen und dann füllen oder macht man das außerhalb?


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm wie nimmt man so ein System dann in betrieb? Und welche Kühlmittel kann man nehmen gibt ja welche wo dann Rückstände hinterlassen. Meine solche die farbig sind.
> 
> Kann man das einbauen und dann füllen oder macht man das außerhalb?



es gibt verschiedene Wege eine Wakü zu befüllen und einzubauen, aber normalerweise macht man es so.

1. Das System wird komplett trocken in den Rechner eingebaut
2. Alle Elekltronischen komponente werden vom Netzteil getrennt (Ausser die Wasserpumpe)
3. Der AGB wird dann erstmal komplett gefüllt (Die Pumpe darf niemals trocken lauffen)
4. man überbrückt dann das Netzteil damit es den Befehl bekommt ---> Einschalten (was normalerweise über den Einschalter am PC Gehäuse passiert), dies kann man zb, einfach mit einer Büroklammer machen, oder aber wenn man es etwas sauberer machen will mit so einem Stecker Phobya ATX-UEberbrueckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehoer / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
5. man lässt so lange lauffen, bis der AGB fast leer ist, dann macht man das Netzteil wieder aus.
6. der AGB wird wieder komplett gefüllt.
7. Man schaltet das NEtzteil wieder ein, und wiederholt Schritt 4-7 so lange bis der komplette Kreislauf durchläuft.
8. Man kontrolliert ertsmal alles auf irgendwelche lecks, ob alles Dicht ist.
9. man kippt das Gehäuse bisschen in alle Richgunen, damit erstmal überall grob die Luft entweichen kann (denn die Luft entweicht immer nach oben), je nachdem muss man Zwischendurch nochmal etwas Wasser in den AGB nachgeben.
10. Man lässt das System erstmal ca. ne Stunde so lauffen (einige machen es auch viel länger, ich finde 1 stunde genügt um mögliche lecks zu erkennen)

Damit ist der Kreislauf erstmal befüllt, nun kann die Hardware wieder angeschlossen werden, und das System komplett gestartet werden. Ich lasse meistens die Pumpe die ersten Tage noch relativ Flott lauffen, da in den ersten Tagen sich immer irgendwo noch etwas Luft sammelt, nach ca. einer Woche müsste dann die gesammte luft draussen sein, und man kann die Pumpe dann noch etwas drosseln.

Was die Kühlflüssigkeit angeht, da schneiden sich die Geister.
Die einen behaupten Destilliertes Wasser genügt, andere Behaupten man bräuchte Wasserzusätze gegen Korrosion, wieder andere meinen es braucht speziell vorgemischte Gemische.
Ich behaupte alle haben Recht, so lange sie sich dabei wohl fühlen.
Ich selbst nutze nun seit ca. 2 Jahren das DP Ultra fertig gemisch von Aquacomputer, und habe damit keine Probleme, alles noch klar wie am ersten Tag, ob auch destilliertes Wasser gereicht hätte weis ich nicht. Aber ich vermute es^^ hehe.

Wichtig scheint mir noch zu erwähnen, dass die Wakü Hardware vor dem Einbau gut gereinigt und gespült werden muss... Vorallem die Radiatoren haben häuffig noch Lotrückstände etc. im innern, welche man nicht unbedingt im Kühlkreislauf haben möchte.
Also vorher alles gründlich spülen.  Zum spülen kannst du Leitungswasser nehmen, wenn du danach am Ende noch kurz alles mit Destilliertem Wasser ausspülst.


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Super gut erklärt, da ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Das einzige was ich noch anmerken möchte ist das du viel Zewa Küchenrollen auf Grafikkarte und Mainboard auslegen solltest und auch Zewa neben dir Griffbereit haben solltest. Es kann immer passieren das was leicht undicht ist oder beim einfüllen doch mal was daneben geht und dann hat man es direkt aufgesaugt und muss nichts groß was trocken und ggf. wieder ausbauen. Denn zwar hat das System beim befüllen keine Spannung drauf, aber wenn was ausläuft muss alles gut getrocknet werden. Da ist es gut etwas vorzusorgen und gute Küchenpappier auszulegen und was zur Hand zu haben.

Damit kannst du auch sobald alles befüllt ist und die Pumpe läuft alle Anschlüsse mal abwischen um zu schauen ob sich da Flüssigkeit auf dem Papier zeigt. Ich kann dir auch das DP-Ultra sehr empfehlen und habe ich auch schon Jahre lang genutzt.


----------



## Viking30k (30. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke so kann ja fast nichts schief gehen. Wie oft muss man eigentlich so ein System dann reinigen? Also komplett leer machen? Flüssigkeit aber die ohne Farbe oder?


----------



## IICARUS (30. August 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Die Meinungen dazu sind unterschiedlich.

Mache machen es nach einem Jahr, andere nach 2 Jahren und andere erst nach 3-4 Jahren.
Kommt auch immer ganz darauf an wie sich Durchfluss und Temperaturen verhalten.

Habe nach 2 Jahren bei mir nur 80% der Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht und hat auch in meinem Fall ausgereicht.
Aber in dieser Zeit habe bei jedem Umbau was ich an Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen habe wieder neu befüllt. Bei mir hatte ich aber zuvor Kühler zerlegt und gesehen das sich dort fast nichts abgesetzt hatte. In diesem Sinn lief bei mir immer noch alles gut und so war es eher eine Vorsorge und keine Notwenigkeit.


----------



## Viking30k (2. September 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Grafikkarte was benÃ¶tigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite GehÃ¤use*

Habe jetzt mal folgende Teile rausgesucht ( SchlÃ¤uche und Fittinge fehlen noch) Ãœberlege noch ob Hardtube oder neoprene 

Bykski MSI N-MS2080TILIGHTNING-X Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Thermaltake Pacific PR15-D5 Pumpe Schwarz - Transparent | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Watercool Heatkiller Tube 100 D5-Aufsatz-AGB - schwarz

Aquacomputer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergeraete | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...r-aquaero-aquastream-xt-ultra-und-poweradjust
WÃ¼rde das so passen


----------



## Krolgosh (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Die Aquatuning links gehen bei mir nicht. Kannst bei Aquatuning auch in den Warenkorb packen und den hier verlinken.

[edit] Funktionieren nun, entweder lags hier am Netz oder keine Ahnung


----------



## Viking30k (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Klappt es so? Ein paar Sachen fehlen noch wie Sensoren usw. überlege noch wie ich das haben möchte^^

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Richu006 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Jap passt theoretisch, aber wie in der PM schon geschrieben, ist der Thermaltake AGB unnötig, wenn du sowieso nen Heatkiller kaufst... Zum Aquaero nimmst du besser diese Pumpe Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Abgesehen davon, Schläuche und Fittinge dann nicht Vergessen.
Und noch paar Temperatur Sensoren Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany würde ich mir auch noch gönnen, wenn du schon ein Aquaero kaufst!


----------



## Viking30k (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke werde morgen noch mal in Ruhe einen Warenkorb machen.  Wie viel Temperatur Sensoren wären sinnvoll? Radiatoren möchte ich eventuell sogar 2 480er 

Macht ja richtig Laune sowas xd

Ps: kann man auch farbige Flüssigkeit nehmen oder ist das eher schädlich? Denke ich nehme hardtubes

Das crosshair VIII möchte ich dann auch gleich mit einbinden braucht dann auch 2 fittinge

PSPS: sollte ich 2 oder mehr radiatoren nehmen wie mache ich das mit den Lüftern? Wie viel packt der auqaero?


----------



## IICARUS (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Habe drei Temperatursensoren verbaut, aber auch nur weil ich wissen wollte wie viel es zwischen Mora Einlass und Auslass ausmacht. Im Grunde reicht eines vollkommen aus, denn du kannst alle Lüfter nach dieser Temperaturangabe regeln lassen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle wo der Temperatursensor sitzt, da der Kreislauf sich so schnell bewegt das es nie viel ausmachen wird.

Die Anzahl der Radiatoren macht aus wie schnell die Lüfter am ende laufen können.
Um so mehr Fläche um so langsamer können die Lüfter laufen. Ich würde sogar schon mit dem 420+240mm Radiatoren was ich intern verbaut habe auskommen. Nur würde ich dann die Lüfter so schnell laufen lassen müssen das mein Rechner nicht mehr lautlos wäre. Dennoch würde ich mit etwa 800-1200 U/min auskommen und so laut wäre es am ende auch nicht. Mit meinem Mora hingegen laufen meine Lüfter selbst im Hochsommer nicht schneller als 500 U/min und somit bleibt mein Rechner immer auch unter Last lautlos.

Der Aquaero 6 kann viele Lüfter aufnehmen.
Ich hatte daran meine 6 interne Lüfter dran + die 9 Lüfter von meinem Mora.



> *aquaero 6:*
> Die maximale Strombelastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt unabhängig von der Ausgangsspannung 2,5 A (entspricht 30 W bei 12 V).


Quelle: https://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher...loads/manuals/aquaero_5_aquaero_6_deutsch.pdf


----------



## Richu006 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Mehr Radiatoren sind immer gut... 
Ich empfehle 2 Tenperatur Sensoren, einer vor und einer nach dem /den Radiatoren, durch die Differenztemperatur, kann man sich dann im Aquaero eine Leistungsmessung erstellen, dann sieht man so bisschem wie viel Wärme der Radiator verbrennt, ist zwar Spielerei... aber komm die Sensoren kosten ja nix und anschliessen am Aquaero kannst du mehr als genug Sensoren.

Das Aquaero 6 kann viele Lüfter aufnehmen... es besitz Allerdings nur 4 Ausgänge (Stecker) das und einer davon brauchst für die Pumpe.
Dann bleiben 3 Anschlüsse für Lüfter. Deshalb brauchst du bei mehr als 1 Radiator sicherlich noch lüfter Splitter Kabel.
Anhängen kannst du denke ich so 10 Lüfter an 1 Ausgang.

Farbige Flüssigkeit ist immer so eine Sache, aber ich denke zb. Mit farbigem DP Ultra von Aqcuacomputer sollte es zu keinen grösseren Problemen kommen... mit anderen Flüssigkeiten hab ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Hardtubes sind eine feine Sache und man hat kein Weichmacher Problem.
Aber!
Unterschätze nicht die Arbeit und die folgen. Der erste loop benötigt einige Stunden Arbeit, und jede Zukünftige Änderung am Loop bedeutet wieder 2-3h Arbeit.
(Ich habs zu Beginn Unterschätzt)
Der Frustfaktor kann am Anfang wenn die Biegungen nicht gelingen echt hoch sein.
Aber als gratis Tipp... kaufe genügend Röhrchen... 2 bis 3x so viel wie du eigentlich benötigst. Es wird einiges an Ausschuss geben.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Unterschätze nicht die Arbeit und die folgen. Der erste loop benötigt einige Stunden Arbeit, und jede Zukünftige Änderung am Loop bedeutet wieder 2-3h Arbeit.
> (Ich habs zu Beginn Unterschätzt)
> Der Frustfaktor kann am Anfang wenn die Biegungen nicht gelingen echt hoch sein.
> Aber als gratis Tipp... kaufe genügend Röhrchen... 2 bis 3x so viel wie du eigentlich benötigst. Es wird einiges an Ausschuss geben.



Lohnt sich allerdings die Arbeit. Macht meiner Meinung einfach um einiges mehr her, wenn man darauf wert legt. 
Hab mein System letztes Jahr auf HT umgebaut was mich wohl so 3-4 Std an reiner Arbeitszeit für die Biegungen gekostet hat. Wäre aber auch schneller gegangen wenn das Inlet besser gepasst hätte, so wars ne rechte Fummelarbeit.  Es kommt also auch sehr aufs handwerkliche Geschick an.  Hatte tatsächlich eigentlich nur einen Fehlversuch, und der war bei der ersten Biegung.. da hab ich das Röhrchen zu heiß werden lassen... passiert. 

Farbige Flüssigkeit kann man machen. Hab jahrelang das rote DP Ultra benutzt und keine Probleme damit gehabt. Einzig der Reinigungsaufwand für deine Kühlblöcke wird ein weniger größer sein wenn du die mal wiederverkaufen möchtest. Wie du auf dem Bild bei mir siehst lagert sich der Farbstoff dann doch ein wenig "zwischen" den einzelnen Bauteilen des Kühlkörpers ab. (Hat keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung, nur auf die Optik)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke werde auf jeden Fall HT nehmen sieht ja auch echt toll aus.

Nur bin ich am überlegen  ein bisschen zu warten und die CPU gleich mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden bevor man erneut anfangen muss. 

Ist ein ryzen 3900x würden sich die Temperaturen da auch bessern gegenüber der AIO? Diese erreicht bei cinebench so 75°

Würden dann 2 480er und 580er vorne reichen das leise zu kühlen?


----------



## Richu006 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Klar lohnt sich das 
Aber ich bin sehr heikel... und wenn ein Winkel nicht schön 90° hat oder nicht ganz Pefekt gebeogen ist, dann hab ichs neu Gemacht...
Ich brauchte wohl so 5-6H Arbeit für alle ersten Biegungen xD

Aber sieht halt dann schon geil aus.

Ich selbst nutze nur klare Flüssigkeit.
Farbe kann man mit RGB Beleuchtung genügend ins System bringen.
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## IICARUS (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ist ein ryzen 3900x würden sich die Temperaturen da auch bessern gegenüber der AIO? Diese erreicht bei cinebench so 75°


Kommt ganz darauf an wie gut die AIO die Wärme aufnehmen kann, denn eine custom Wakü ist im Prinzip nichts anderes. Mit einer Wasserkühlung kannst nur bist zu einem bestimmten Punkt runter kühlen und dann wird der Prozessor schneller heiß als überhaupt abgenommen werden kann. Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bin hat es nur 10°C ausgemacht.


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ok überlege noch wobei die ryujin 360 schon auch ziemlich schick ist und  am CPU Sockel noch ein kleiner Lüfter sitzt der die spawas etwas kühlt Ob es was bringt ka xd.

Mir macht eigentlich wen es so bleibt nur der AGB mit Pumpe noch Sorgen aber der dürfte ja vor die aio passen? Im Deckel möchte ich die weniger haben da soll ein 480er hin für die gpu

Habe mal Bilder angehängt passt da noch irgendwie ein agb hin?


----------



## Sinusspass (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Den Spannungswandlern wird es weit mehr helfen, wenn sie auch in den Wasserkreislauf aufgenommen werden, falls sie denn relevant warm werden; das Mainboard hat ja schon vorinstallierte Wasserkühler auf den Spannungswandlern.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ich persönlich würde keinen Misch aus Custom und AiO betreiben.. wenn schon dann gleich richtig und alles in die Custom einbinden. 

(Erfahrungsgemäß wirst eh irgendwann an den Punkt kommen wo du es so machen willst)


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke dann verkaufe ich doch die AIO und mach es gleich vernünftig. Sieht dann auch ordentlich aus Radiatoren passen ja ohne Ende was ich auch gesehen habe manche nutzen 2 AGBs macht sowas Sinn? Und es gibt ja verschiedene Größen ist es vorteilhaft einen größeren zu nehmen?

Dann warte ich aber noch bis Dezember damit ich gleich alles kaufen kann


----------



## Krolgosh (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ist halt nur meine Meinung.  

Wirklich Sinn macht das nicht. Hat oft nur Optische Gründe, oder wenn man eben wirklich zwei Kreisläuft betreibt. Ansonsten reicht dir einer locker aus. 

Der Vorteil eines größeren ist tatsächlich nur beim Befüllen gegeben, ansonsten erfüllt ein kleinerer seinen Zweck genauso. Kannst du also ganz nach deinen Vorlieben und Platzverhältnissen auswählen.


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke also machen würde ich es eventuell so ( Schläuche und Lüfter sind noch nicht dabei

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Bykski MSI N-MS2080TILIGHTNING-X Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

Was noch fehlt ist ein Cpu wasserblock (welchen kann man da nehmen für ein Asus Crosshair VIII formula mit Ryzen 3900x) die fittinge, Lüfter sowie Schläuche


----------



## Richu006 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke dann verkaufe ich doch die AIO und mach es gleich vernünftig. Sieht dann auch ordentlich aus Radiatoren passen ja ohne Ende was ich auch gesehen habe manche nutzen 2 AGBs macht sowas Sinn? Und es gibt ja verschiedene Größen ist es vorteilhaft einen größeren zu nehmen?
> 
> Dann warte ich aber noch bis Dezember damit ich gleich alles kaufen kann



2 AGB's in 1 Kreislauf würde ich nicht machen... das kann sogar zu Problemen führen.

2 AGB machen nur Sinn, wenn du auch 2 Kreisläufe machst. Aber bei 1 GPU und 1 CPU macht das noch kein Sinn


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke habe oben mal einen warenkorb erstellt schafft eine Pumpe soviel Radiatoren?


----------



## Sinusspass (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Die Pumpe schafft das mit Leichtigkeit, da kann sogar gedrosselt werden, ohne Veränderungen der Kühlleistung zu befürchten.


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ok sehe schon das macht richtig Spaß die aio verkaufe ich dann halt


----------



## Krolgosh (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt ist ein Cpu wasserblock (welchen kann man da nehmen für ein Asus Crosshair VIII formula mit Ryzen 3900x) die fittinge, Lüfter sowie Schläuche



Hab ich bisher irgendwie übersehen, oder wurde darauf noch gar nicht eingegangen?  Hat das Crosshair VIII Formula nicht auch schon Anschlüße für eine Wasserkühlung vorgesehen, also für die Mosfet? Die willst du natürlich auch gleich mit integrieren oder?

Ansonsten hast du dann beim CPU Kühler recht freie Auswahl. Kann die von Aquacomputer oder Watercool empfehlen.


----------



## Viking30k (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Jo das wird dann auch gleich angeschlossen. Da brauche ich eigentlich nur 2 fittinge oder?


----------



## Krolgosh (3. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ja genau, zwei Fittinge dran und gut ist


----------



## Viking30k (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Habe jetzt mal einen anderen warenkorb erstellt aber komme mit den fittingen nicht klar da steht für weiche Schläuche passen da jetzt die Hardtubes die ich gewählt habe drauf? Auch vom Durchmesser?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Sinusspass (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Die Anschlüsse sind für Schläuche, für Hardtubes brauchst du so welche: Alphacool Eiszapfen 16mm HardTube Schraubtuelle G1/4 - Deep Black Sixpack | 16mm OD | HardTube Anschluesse | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Den Eiskoffer würde ich sofort rausschmeißen, eine normale Heißluftpistole kostet weit weniger. Sicher dass du beim ersten Build direkt auf Hardtubes gehen willst?


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Wenn es dein erstes mal mit Hardtubes ist , dann würde ich mir sehr stark überlegen ob du wirklich mit 4 Stück aus kommst. Ich weiß das sind 4er Sets also 4 x 4 Tubes mit je 80cm. Trotzdem wirst du denke ich am ende nicht damit auskommen und nachbestellen dürfen 
Die Fittinge sind übrigens für Schlauch gedacht, steht auch in der Beschreibung,


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Wie schon gesagt, da braucht man andere Fittinge als für Schläuche. Bei Hardtubes geht es eigentlich nur um den richtigen Außendurchmesser. 

Eiskoffer ist nicht nötig, aber auch nicht verkehrt. (Natürlich sehr teuer) Hab ihn auch daheim, weil mir meine Frau was gutes tun wollte als ich auf Hardtubes umgestiegen bin.  Du hast eben das Bending Kit + Montageplatte und alles andere was man noch so zum biegen der Tubes braucht. Selbst gekauft hätte ich ihn mir dennoch nicht, das kann man nämlich alles auch günstiger "zusammen" kaufen.  (Hier noch der Link zu dem Post wo man das Bendingkit bei mir in Aktion sieht - von meinem Umbau letztes Jahr)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen das du satinierte Hardtubes im Warenkorb hast, ist das gewollt? 

Für mich spricht nichts dagegen auch schon beim ersten Build auf Hardtubes zu setzen. Wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat.  Sauber und genau Arbeiten und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Viking30k (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke man sollte sowas nicht am Handy raussuchen xd habe jetzt mal die Fittinge ersetzt und klare Tubes genommen der Eiskoffer ist dann nicht nötig?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Nötig auf keinen Fall. Musst dir dann halt so noch nen Heißluftföhn besorgen. Bendingkit weiß ich nicht ob du es benötigst, oder ob du dir selbst was bastelst.  Wie siehts bei dir denn Handwerklich aus?

Also ich finde das extrem übertrieben.. 7mal das 4er-Set Hardtubes.  Hab beim ersten Hardtube Build 5 Sets bestellt, wo je Set zwei 500mm Stücke drinnen war. Und mir is da schon was über geblieben.

Ganz wichtig noch, mach dir ein Konzept für deine Kühlung und wie du was genau anschließen willst. Ich hab nämlich gerade gesehen das du nur gerade Fittinge im Warenkorb hast. Überleg dir zum Beispiel ob du nicht direkt mit einem 90°Fitting aus der CPU raus gehst und mit einem 90°Fitting in deinen MB Kühler rein. 
Also ne Skizze machen wie du alle in deinem Gehäuse verbinden willst, dann bekommst nen Überblick welche und wieviel Fittinge du brauchst.


----------



## Viking30k (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ja die Winkel habe ich noch vergessen aber so ein Bending Kit möchte ich schon da ja noch Zeit ist zum kaufen mache ich erst noch eine Skizze damit ich dann nicht zig Rohre übrig habe.

Basteln kann ich allerdings schon auch etwas


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Da gibts ja einige auf dem Markt, du kannst dich dementsprechend noch umsehen. Kann ne persönliche Erfahrung nur mit dem vom Eiskoffer weitergeben, und damit kam ich echt gut klar.

Was du noch auf deine Einkaufsliste setzen solltest.



Heißluftföhn
Säge (falls nicht vorhanden)
Entgrater
Schleifpapier (P220 - um die entgrateten Kanten der Tubes noch zu glätten)
Silikoninlet für die Hardtubes beim Biegen


----------



## Viking30k (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Danke Ja das fehlt noch so einen Heißluftföhn habe ich sogar bzw. Kann ich ausleihen


----------



## Viking30k (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Habe jetzt noch mal einen Korb Erstellt leider bringe ich das mit der Skizze nicht wirklich hin so habe ich einfach mal im Kopf etwas zusammen gestellt. Fehlen noch die Blöcke für CPU und GPU sowie der FÖN aber den brauche ich nicht

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Habe ich das mit den Fittingen richtig ausgerechnet?

1 3x Radiator 6 Fittinge 

2. 2 fürs Board

3 . 2 GPU Wasserblock

4. 2 CPU Wasserblock

2x Sensor 4 Fittinge

1x Durchfluss Sensor 2 Fittinge 

2. Stück für Pumpe und AGB

Macht 6x das 3er Kit sowie 6 einzelne 90° Winkel?

Braucht man noch irgendwas zum Biegen der Tubes? Reicht das 30cm Silikon Inlet auch aus?^^

Taugen eigentlich die Monsta Radiatoren was? 

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Richu006 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Also Fittinge für die Temperatur Sensonren brauchst du nicht extra, weil die werden direkt in die Gewinde geschraubt.
Der Rest hast du richtig durch gerechnet.

Was bis jetzt noch nie jemand erwähnt hat, aber evtl. noch erwähnenswert wäre, du solltest noch irgend ein T-Stück einbauen, mit einem Ablassventil  irgendwo möglichst im untersten Bereich. Damit du wenn du einmal das Wasser wechseln oder aus sonst einem Grund ablassen musst, dort Öffnen kannst um das Wasser rauszulassen. 
Das ist zwar nicht zwingend Nötig, du kannst auch einfach ein Rohr unten abtrennen und schnell ein Geschirr oder etwas unterstellen. Aber einfacher geht es schon wenn man sich schon Gedanken macht, wie man in Zukunft allenfalls einmal das Wasser wieder auslassen kann.

Dementsprechend bräuchtest du noch ein T-Stück, und ein Hahnen, und dazu noch Fittinge.

Was die Monsta Radis angeht (sorry da habe ich dich in der PM falsch informiert, ich dachte es geht um externe Radiatoren also MoRa's etc).
Ich finde diese Monsa Radis (welche du verlinkt hast) nicht wiriklich gut... das macht fast nur im pull-Push betrieb sinn, ansonsten haben die Lüfter eeh nicht genügend Druck, da noch ordentlich Luft durch zu Pumpen. Grundsätzlich gilt ja schon je mehr Oberflache desto besser die Kühlleistung, aber wenn der Wiederstand dann so gross ist, das deine Lüfter nicht mehr reichen, dann bringen so dicke Radis auch nicht viel... Besser gehst du auf mehr Stirnfläche! und weniger Querschnitt, das bringt grundsätzlich erstmal mehr.

Aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Viking30k (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Hm stimmt mit dem ablassventil hat da jemand noch Tipps für mich?

Im Gehäuse Boden wird auch ein radiator montiert wäre doch der perfekte Platz für sowas finde irgendwie nur t- Stücke für normale Schläuche 

Und mir fällt noch auf das was wichtiges fehlt und zwar die Lüfter xd

Brauche nur 8 Stück da ich 4 schon habe Optik wäre egal da man die nicht zum sehen bekommt.

Entweder die 

https://www.amazon.de/Arctic-P12-PW...rctic+p12+pwm&qid=1567756139&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Oder doch lieber noctua?


----------



## IICARUS (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ablasshahn sollte an der tiefsten Stelle verbaut werden, damit soviel wie möglich abgelassen werden kann. 
Ansonsten ist es egal wie du das ablässt. Alles bekommt man damit ehe nicht raus, aber das meiste.

Was die Lüfter angeht sind die P12 von Arctic auch gut und werden hier im Forum auch oft gelobt.
Ob man sie mit Noctua gleichstellen kann bezweifle ist stark, aber da ich noch keine Arctic P12 da hatte kann ich es nicht genau sagen.
Meine Noctua die ich verbaut habe sind gut und auch leise.


----------



## Viking30k (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ok danke hm nur finde ich irgendwie keinen der auf hardtube passt in den Beschreibungen von den t- Stücken steht nur Schlauch


----------



## Viking30k (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Sorry für doppelpost habe mir jetzt mal ne Skizze erstellt aber noch keine Verbindungen eingezeichnet. Würden die 2 480er Radiatoren und ein 360er auch ausreichen für den Ryzen 3900x mit der 2080ti?

Habe nämlich gesehen der 3. 480er in der Front würde nur passen wenn ich den zwischenboden weglasse und so käme warme Luft von unten nach oben außer es macht nicht viel aus dann nehme ich den 480er in die Front.

So sieht das Ganze auf Papier aus mit einem 360er in der Front


----------



## Viking30k (9. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Muss leider doch noch mal was fragen wie ich es zusammen baue was ich nun glaube ich mal xd.

Taugen diese hardtube fittinge?

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50362


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke so kann ja fast nichts schief gehen. Wie oft muss man eigentlich so ein System dann reinigen? Also komplett leer machen? Flüssigkeit aber die ohne Farbe oder?



Meine Wasserkühlung ist jetzt genau 10 Jahre alt ,  und bei Systemwechsel kipp ich einfach immer mal was nach bis es wieder voll ist  xD

Ansonsten  die langsamdrehenden Lüfter alle 1-2 Jahre mal kurz durchpusten ^^   mehr musst du nicht machen  

Ich sehe schon du stehst auf gute Optik und Spielerei , aber wenn du sparen willst kaufst du dir einfach eine leistungsfähige Pumpe und sparst dir den ganzen Sensorschnickschnack plus extra Anschlüsse und separaten AGB .  diese hier zB:  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

+ Das : Alphacool Eisdecke Laing DDC Acetal Aufsatz V.2 | DDC Aufsaetze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

+Das :Alphacool Eisdecke DDC/D5 Ausgleichsbehaelter einzeln fuer Alphacool Eisdecke | D5 | Aufsatzbehaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Du schaust nur am Anfang mal auf die Daten von den Sensoren  , braucht man nicht wirklich  ,  nur wenn man neugierig ist  
Leistungstechnisch aber irrelevant .


----------



## Richu006 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Seit wann ist eine ddc Leistungsfähiger als eine d5? Ja eine ddc hat evtl. Etwas mehr Druck, aber dafür viel weniger Menge (Durchfluss) ohne Wiederstand.
Ein normaler Kühlkreislauf hat aber nicht so viel Wiederstand... mein Durchfluss ist jedenfalls gestiegen als ich von der ddc auf die d5 umgestiegen bin.

Den ganzen Überwachungskram braucht man sicherlich nicht zwingend!
Aber es ist schon nice to have 

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man Geld sparen will bleibt man lieber bei Luftkühlung! XD


----------



## Sinusspass (16. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Umso größer der Kreislauf bzw. umso mehr bremsende Komponenten, desto wichtiger der Druck, und gerade bei sehr großen Kreisläufen kann eine der stärkeren DDC-Varianten durchaus mehr Durchfluss erzielen als die D5. Bei dem Kreislauf hier wird das aber recht egal sein.


----------



## Richu006 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Umso größer der Kreislauf bzw. umso mehr bremsende Komponenten, desto wichtiger der Druck, und gerade bei sehr großen Kreisläufen kann eine der stärkeren DDC-Varianten durchaus mehr Durchfluss erzielen als die D5. Bei dem Kreislauf hier wird das aber recht egal sein.



Genau das habe ich ja gesagt^^

Ich würde mein Kreislauf, mit 3 Internen Radis, einem externen Mora 420 (unter dem Tisch, mit ca. 2m Schlauch),Filter,Schnellkupplungen,  GPU Kühler, CPU Kühler und einigen 90°Winkel fittingen, eigentlich nicht gerade als kleinen Kreislauf ansehen, und ich habe einige Bremsen verbaut, trotzdem läuft meine d5 nur auf 60% mit ca. 80L/H was mehr als ausreichend ist.

Ich denke eine DDC würde ihren Vorteil (etwas mehr Druck) erst ausspielen wenn man mehrere GPU's und ein brutalen Bremsklotz CPU Düsenkühler verbaut^^


----------



## Sinusspass (16. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ganz genau, etwa so wie in meinem Kreislauf. Da können auch mehr als eine nicht schaden.....


----------



## Viking30k (22. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

So leider hatte ich kein Glück mit der Wasserkühlung und frage mich ob es an Alphacool lag auf jeden Fall schicke ich alle teile zurück. Habe mich für 

Alphacool Radiatoren, Fittinge und einen tygon norprene schlauch entschieden 2 Tage alles in Ruhe zusammen gebaut passte alles wunderbardie fittinge waren fest und der schlauch war auch fest.

Habe auch den Test gemacht in den schlauch zu pusten ich bekam keine Luft durch. 

Dann habe ich den agb aufgefüllt bzw. Vorher das komplette Board usw mit viel küchenrolle abgedeckt.

Dann die Pumpe aktiviert sah erstmal top aus bei der 3. Füllung fing es vorne dann an zu Tropfen und zwar nicht wenig. Und zwar kam das Wasser zum einen aus nem fitting am oberen Radiator raus und zusätzlich noch aus dem Radiator selbst bzw. Aus einem der 7 Löcher die ich natürlich alle außer 2 mit den Schraubverschlüssen zu gemacht habe. Dachte eigentlich schon ich kann den pc in die Tonne hauen zum Glück habe ich eure tips befolgt und küchentuch benutzt und nur die Pumpe laufen gehabt 

Dazu kam noch ein Geräusch als würde ein Metall teil in einem der Radiatoren lose sein. 

Dann habe ich die Flüssigkeit abgelassen und den ganzen Kram wieder ausgebaut den Schlauch konnte ich sogar mühelos von den Fittingen abziehen obwohl der mit mit den Verschlüssen festgemacht wurde.

Was war da los? Ist Alphacool nicht so toll? 

Habe jetzt alles wieder zurück gebaut und der Pc läuft noch die wakü teile werde ich zurück schicken wenn nicht mal die Radiatoren dicht waren


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Sollten das nicht Hardtubes werden?
Alphacool ist immer ein Glücksspiel, mal hat man Glück und alles ist so wie es sollte, mal eben nicht. Ein undichter Radiator ist aber echt was neues, die waren eigentlich immer in Ordnung.
Du lässt jetzt die ganze Wasserkühlung sein?


----------



## Viking30k (23. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Hm ja zumindest zum Teil werde es noch mal versuchen aber nicht mehr alphacool zumindest nicht radiatoren  da mir bei allen 3 die Qualität nicht gefällt bzw. Die Schrauben zum abdichten der Löcher nicht wirklich sicher aussehen. 

Der Grafikkarten kühler passte eigentlich auch nicht richtig da gab es 5 verschiedene Anleitungen den zu montieren  obwohl es eigentlich nur ein Modell geben sollte von der lightning Z 

Und nächstes Mal auf jeden Fall hardtubes


----------



## Venom89 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Wenn du wegen einer undichtigkeit, gleich wieder ALLES zurück baust bzw sendest und das Handtuch wirfst. Würde ich dir Hardtubes nicht empfehlen. 

Hast du noch nicht einmal überprüft, woran es genau gelegen hat? 
Grafikkarte wieder auf Luft umgebaut? 
So viel Aufwand und dann direkt aufgeben? Was ist das denn für eine Einstellung


----------



## Viking30k (24. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*

Ja lag an den Radiatoren Bzw. Den Verschlüssen um die nicht benötigten Löcher zu zu machen Werde es aber trotzdem noch mal angehen aber HTs muss sein ich finde die sehen richtig toll aus


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte was benötigt man? Phanteks Enthoo Elite Gehäuse*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ja lag an den Radiatoren Bzw. Den Verschlüssen um die nicht benötigten Löcher zu zu machen Werde es aber trotzdem noch mal angehen aber HTs muss sein ich finde die sehen richtig toll aus



klar sehen die toll aus, wenn man das ordentlich hin bekommt. 
Ich zb. habe nun zwei Systeme gebaut mit Wakü, beide mit Schlauch. Trotzdem lasse ich das erstmal sein mit HT. Wenn du die Schläuche nicht so locker hängen lässt sondern sie genau auf perfekte Länge zuschneidest , dann sitzen die stramm und sind optisch gar nicht so weit von HT entfernt.
Sollten natürlich auch ordentliche Schläuche sein. Ich habe 16/12er , stramm verlegt , sieht gut aus. Keine Schläuche die 5cm zu lang irgendwo rumhängen.


----------

